# Kiser Lake: 7-15-07 ( Pic )



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

:G Went out to kiser lake Saturday ( 7/15 ) In hopes of getting in to some Wiper ( Hybrid Striped Bass ). Got to the lake around 9am, and set up. We were using some freshly cut shad, and some Creek chub ( fishing, by the spillway ). By 11:00, we had caught a total of 9 Wiper, and 2 Channel Cat. These guys are tough, and a blast to catch. Here is a pic of one I caught, He was 21 inches, and just under 4LB. ( My biggest wiper is 26inches, and 10.2LB )


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

good job and nice wiper! i'm gonna try to get into those at kiser. do they still stock them there?


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Let me know when, and I could meet you up there. This weekend is totally dedicated to fishing for me so, yeah lol. And yes, they do stock them in the lake still. Its just on the off years, for example... Even years 2000, 2002, 2004 etc they stock the Crappie, Bass, and channel.. Odd years ( 2001, 2003, 2005 ) they stock wiper fingerlings. 
There is an incredible abundance of Wiper in this lake. Last year, I couldnt try to catch a crappie, without catching 10 - 20 of these guys. Luckily it's slowed down, and some of the small, annoying ones aren't so small and annoying anymore :B


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

haha sounds like alot of good fish in the lake im prolly gonna fish with flathead king 06 this weekend but mb we could head up 2 kiser on sun morn. we'll see. GOOD FISHIN!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

XL506, not sure where you're getting your info but the State has never stocked bass or crappie in Kiser...they are self-sustaining populations.

Wiper stockings stopped in '04 and pure stripers are now being stocked as fingerlings to be harvested by the State as brood stock for the wiper program.

Channel cats are stocked in odd numbered years.

Please fillet all wipers and stripers you catch...I'm getting tired of cleaning the dam things.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

They have, and do stock crappie, and bass in Kiser. Ask Mr. Bryon Rice ( A local Park Officer ). They started stocking the Wipers in 1992, and in 2003 they stocked almost 20,000 wiper fingerlings. They stock, Catfish, Bass, and Crappie Every other year. In the winter time the DNR places small pine trees on the ice that will fall into the lake when the ice melts, then shortly after they stock around 5500 crappie and around 2500 channel cats. They DID quit stocking wipers in 2004, due to an overpopulation. The only excpected 13% of the introduced to survive when they got about 30% survivability lol. Byron has told me they were going to use Kiser as a Wiper breeding ground ( fishery ) for introducing the species into more Ohio lakes ( which is ridiculous ).


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

How productive is fishing there with artificials or with fly rods? I'd like to take the 'yak up there for a day's worth of fishing but don't want to baitfish.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Fishing is pretty productive there. Its my favorite lake in Ohio. I grew up, camping there every weekend. It's nice, and quiet, and relaxing. The fishing is excellent. This time of year, the crappie are in the deeper waters. But if your wanting to use artificial for bass, its perfect. That lake has a beautiful bass population. I do extremely well fishing a top water weedless ( Scum frog ) over the lilly pads. I catch some big, healthy bass that way. Also, using crankbaits, suspending minnows, any lure that resembles a fish will almost guarantee you a wiper catch as well.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

XL506, I'm not trying to start an argument. If you are correct, Bryon has information that not even the Kiser ranger has access to.

As I've posted before the DNR and the Division of Wildlife do not work together on stocking programs. The old Kiser ranger told me he was NEVER consulted about wiper stockings. The only way he knew it was happening was when the truck showed up. 

Wiper stockings stopped because the state decided to introduce pure stripers. I've caught several this year. Channel cat stockings can be as high 9000 advanced fingerlings depending on availabilty. The have also done surplus stocking of channels on even years.

To my knowledge, crappie and largemouth are not even raised by the state. Could you please ask Bryon which hatchery is growing them?

I've fished the lake for 35 years...very little escapes my watchful eye. The crappie population doesn't need any help (short a 9' regulation), and the bass don't need anymore pressure. Please try and curb posting specifics about your success.

We've got enough problems with nuisance weed growth, siltation, and wipers.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, yeah. Next time I speak with Byron, I will ask him for sure. And, I know you're not trying to start an argument.. Im not either, Im just going off what the Park Officer ( Byron ) informed me of. 
But you've straight stripers from the lake? That's really cool. I wouldn't think the lake would be deep enough to provide a well enough living environment. How big were the stripers? Im excited now lol. 

Thats awesome, you've been around the lake so long. I've been camping there, and fishing there religiously for about 18 years now. I love it. You know, for me... Fishing has changed dramatically. A few years back, I could go to the beach end of the lake, and fish the edge of the lilly pads and catch 50-60 crappie ( slabs ) easily. Now, Im lucky to catch 10-15 decent ones. It could be from the increasing population of BIG wiper. You talk of your watchful eye... Well lets compare notes, see if Im the only one who thinks this about the lake.

Ive notice the crappie population has gotten smaller in number, and size ( for me )... The bluegill population seems to have gotten bigger in numbers, and smaller in size... the perch population has almost come to a complete hault for me.. saugeye, well... can we say exctinct? lol... but the Bass, Wiper, and Catfish population is amazing. They seem to be bigger, healthier, and more abundant.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

not to start an arguement here, but the DNR did stop stocking wipers in '04, due to a direction change for the lake...instead of "wasting" money (words from game warden) on a non-reproducing fish like the wiper, they started stocking striper fingerlings then, and in a recent report, they were somewhere in the size range of 12"-15", some even close to 20"...so that is the end of wipers in kiser...they're just not going to put anymore in...but as for crappie and bass, the state did stock both of these fish in the early 90's but not too sure of that anymore...catfish gets stocked every other year...7"-10" fish are stocked.. and get big... XL506...you are fishing one of the best spots in the lake...we have taken numberous channels out of there in the 10-12lb range...try shrimp of the bottom  and if you are on the dam look out toward the entrance of the park then follow the bank line up to where it gets kinda rocky and right there is the other good point out into the lake...the old creek channel runs through there and both the channels and wipers run through there...just remember if you keep the channels, you're only allowed 6 a person by new regulations in effect last year, and only one of those can be over 28"...as for fishing in general...it is decent, it keeps going downhill ever year, but you can still go out there and catch a stringer of fish...back in the spring went out on the "T" island points and kncokced the crappie (up to 14") and big gills (up to 12") out... but havent been up there since...but sounds like the fish are starting to bite again...might have to make another trip up


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wiper Swiper said:


> To my knowledge, crappie and largemouth are not even raised by the state. Could you please ask Bryon which hatchery is growing them?


The London and Urbana fish farms raise both species...and the state every now and then will use them as they need... was up there one day with a friend buying fish pellets for his koi pond and a state fish truck was there getting LM fingerlings...dont know where they were being stocked but they were there...and to tell you the truth...the fish hatchery the state gets its trout from for the clark lake stocking...Castalia Hatchery i think, does both fish, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

this is the perfect yak lake....get on it!!:B 



BigSmallieMike said:


> How productive is fishing there with artificials or with fly rods? I'd like to take the 'yak up there for a day's worth of fishing but don't want to baitfish.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

The stripers I've caught were between 9 and 14 inches. Anything caught over 3-4 pounds is a wiper. The stripers just haven't been in there long enough.

Quality panfish catches have decreased for several reasons. The 'gills are overfished. When they're bedding, baskets full of dark bulls (6-7") are carried out daily. The same waders, hit the same banks, day after day, and kill them all. It's not just the killing...how many beds do you think are destroyed by this constant foot traffic? Crappie fishing suffers from a loss of shoreline habitat. Where the crappies used to move in and be catchable in the early Spring is now so choked with weeds that they can't even swim let alone chase prey. This is particularly bad on the South side. Yes, at certain times of the year, wiper stomach content samplings reveal that they do target panfish when vulnerable (the spawn).

Bass fishing...I don't share much. There's a fair population of 1-2 pound fish but the few over 4's caught always seem to end up on a stringer and photo'd at the bait shop. The new ranger has cut so much shoreline vegetation to provide access that the bucket brigade knocks the snot out of 'em.

Wipers...I'll share what I know with about anyone.

Cat fishing can be good...please remember it's a 6 fish limit.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

swiper why are you killing every striper you catch and telling other people to do the same is there any ethic to this? they stock kiser with stripers, male stripers, because the lake is small enough that they can get them back out to spawn hybrids for stocking. now i think the state is being extrememly foolish by not putting limits on the striper but why have you decided to kill all of them, if more people get the same idea that lake is so small that the population could be practically wiped out. meaning all the money they spent (however stupidly) was wasted because a bunch of fools thought they knew how to manage lakes and stripers were the enemy. if your tired of cleaning the damn things just release them and dont throw them in your freezer and leave them to waste.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm going there tommorow hopefully any sugestions on where to fish and what baits. I've only caught 1 hybrid out of there. Any thing would hep


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anywhere on the end closest to 235... And chicken livers on the bottom work best.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Also, Im going tomorrow as well. What time are you heading up there?


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'll be up there around 8 hopefully. If you see a kid with curly hair thats my friend so I hope I see you there. Yeah and if there's a guy with two kids thats us. Hope the fish decide to coperate.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

any one been cathing any good sizes out of there recitley


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I hit the lake this morning from about 8-11:45. We had 3 bits and one caught fish. I'm going to give it another try this week from a canoe. All bits came on chubs. Also whats the difference between telling a bit from a wiper from a catfish?


----------

